# Need help : computer locking when launching ATITool



## old bastard (Apr 16, 2007)

I recently installed ATItool 0.26. First time I'm doing video card overclocking.  

When I launch ATITool, it freezes my computer completely. What is the problem??

I have a Sapphire Atlantis Radeon 9600 pro 128 meg, Catalyst 7.3 installed, original BIOS (there is no BIOS upgrade for my card from Sapphire). I installed it with an administrative account and running it from it. I tried it with the unmodded driver and with the softmod driver. It still freezes when I start ATITool. I tried it with Catalyst 7.2.

Can Catalyst be the problem??

Info for my computer :

P4 @2.4Ghz
2 Gb RAM
Windows XP Pro
Zone Alarm free firewall
AVG free antivirus

Thanks


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 17, 2007)

Try revision .24.  An older version might be more compatible with your card.


----------



## old bastard (Apr 17, 2007)

It is working thanks !


----------

